# Furry Legos!



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Kinda over-done (typically Lego), but I guess it's to be expected, given that Lego's "business model" for the past decade or so has been to "pump and dump" as many new off the wall "themes" as they can crap out.  Most of the sets are all junky, over-priced "plastic crap", but there's some good parts in 'em (for makin yer own stuffs).  I'm wondering if anyone has done up any "customs" with these yet.  The wolf-peeples for example could be repainted as fox-peeples.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2013)

A little late to the party, we had a thread about these...last year?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that, but no mention of customs or MOCs, plus there's a whole bunch of new stuffs that's up for the 2013 line-up.  Figured a new thread would be better than necroposting to a dead one.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess, doesn't seem like there's that much to discuss though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

To bad they don't sell the Lego figures by themselves.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Uh, they do...well, not directly, but that's what BrickLink is for: http://www.bricklink.com

You can buy and sell Lego parts, sets, everything!  Pretty handy dandy, especially if you wanna make custom stuffs.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I just want the wolf ones to make into a keychain/necklace.

Why does the orange haired lion look like he's about to have an organism?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Well I just want the wolf ones to make into a keychain/necklace.
> 
> Why does the orange haired lion look like he's about to have an organism?


He's part of the Yiffy playset.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2013)

They're actually releasing fox dudes in the next wave of that theme. No need to repaint the wolves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 5, 2013)

...
......


rrrrrrRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAGGGGGGHH!!!!!!!!!!!

_NO BEES!?_


----------



## Hewge (Apr 5, 2013)

The lack of otters is disturbing.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

"Anthro".  Not "furry".

As for me, I've collected Eris's Eagle Interceptor and Laval's Royal Fighter.  I wouldn't mind picking up one of the Wolf sets, but I don't entirely like their tribe's aesthetic.

Anyway, as far as customization goes I'm not really keen on making huge modifications to the design of models with a very specific aesthetic - but I do like taking a few minor variations here and there.

For example, on Eris's fighter I put the lighter-blue feathers on the wingtips instead of near the chassis - a mere cosmetic tweak that I think looks better that way.

And you know how on Laval's royal fighter the treads aren't level with the ground?  I fixed that -- my version of it has an adjustable joint so you can lay it down with all four tracks on the ground or stand it up in the official 'pouncing' position.  The only problem I had was that although this was (conceptually) a very simple tweak, I had to disassemble virtually the entire model to get to the area in question, and I also didn't exactly have the ideal pieces on hand to do this - had to improvise.  A lot.

But the end result is really cool, I've taken photos, I just need to arrange and upload them.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> "Anthro".  Not "furry".



Implying reptiles shouldn't be covered in soft, velvety, fur.  Pffft, blasphemy!  Feathery reptiles work good too...like the dinosaurs (before they became chickens...literally).



> As for me, I've collected Eris's Eagle Interceptor and Laval's Royal Fighter.  I wouldn't mind picking up one of the Wolf sets, but I don't entirely like their tribe's aesthetic.
> 
> Anyway, as far as customization goes I'm not really keen on making huge modifications to the design of models with a very specific aesthetic - but I do like taking a few minor variations here and there.
> 
> ...



Pictures would be awesome!  I like doing set recolors myself, especially using my favorite colors (black with trans dark blue):
http://www.mocpages.com/mocs.php?id=87132&sort=id&order=desc

Fun stuffs!  

==EDIT==

Just noticed this mini poly-bag set (given out for free with certain orders on Lego.com):





So they've got bun-buns now too.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


>



Something about a rabbit with a six-pack is just ... L O L .


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Something about a rabbit with a six-pack is just ... L O L .



If you look closely you'll notice that his torso and legs are the same as one of the wolves in the OP. :V


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a skunk too!  I don't think this one has been released yet (worldwide).


----------



## Percy (Apr 5, 2013)

I never was a huge fan of Lego figurines. I suppose these are pretty neat, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

The skunk one is kinda cute


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2013)

My friend got one of the wolves from Chima and the Wolfman from Monster Fighters.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's one of the new foxes:





Not quite as kyoot as teh skunk one though (imho).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

Complete with sexy loincloths XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Here's one of the new foxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foxes are always way cuter then stinky ass skunks. >:C

Kinda lame that they used the same mold for both apparently, unless they're prototypes.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

They'll probably have some different tail/head options later down the road, but Lego does that pretty often (using "pallet swapped" molds), especially with brand new stuffs.  The head sections are actually two pieces, with a traditional minifigure head and then a kind of top/mask that goes over the top of it, so you could probably make it cuter by using a different head underneath (the current fox one has really angry looking eyes).  In fact if you swapped the skunk head that would probably be perfect.

Mmmm, you could also use Brasso to take the "war paint" off of the forehead:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340919539271198.105110.100000594643800


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2013)

Also, Chima minifigures use the semi-standard two-faced minifigure heads (there are different eye expressions front and back).

Anyway, what were the eight Chima clans again? Crocodile, Eagle, Lion, Raven, and Wolf are out already.  Gorilla is coming out shortly.  There's also apparently Rhino.  Rabbit and Skunk would make nine, with Fox being ten ... hmm ... I think I had better go check back on the official site about their worldbuilding details.

Not that I'd mind seeing some foxes thrown into the mix, but....



> Lions, crocodiles, eagles, wolves, gorillas, ravens, rhinos and bears...


Those are the ones mentioned on the official site.  I really think the Rabbit one was just an Easter thing, actually....


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Also, Chima minifigures use the semi-standard two-faced minifigure heads (there are different eye expressions front and back).
> 
> Anyway, what were the eight Chima clans again? Crocodile, Eagle, Lion, and Wolf are out already.  Gorilla is coming out shortly.  There's also apparently Rhino.  Rabbit and Skunk make eight, Fox would make nine.  Hmm ... I think I had better go check back on the official site about their worldbuilding details.
> 
> Not that I'd mind seeing some foxes thrown into the mix, but....


I was disappointed that the good/evil factions come from the generic storybook mold.


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2013)

any legos that arent these are bunko pieces of shit

who wants to build some kit robot when you can CREATE your own thing? isnt that they whole idea of legos? creativity? i must be old fashioned.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 6, 2013)

When I first saw the lion ones I admit I thought they were ThunderCats legos. I watched some of the show with my nephew and on the whole it's rather disappointing.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 6, 2013)

Azure said:


> any legos that arent these are bunko pieces of shit
> 
> who wants to build some kit robot when you can CREATE your own thing? isnt that they whole idea of legos? creativity? i must be old fashioned.



Away with thee, elitist!  Thou art forgetting the majority of Lego sets have always been specific models....


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 8, 2013)

Lego sets in general have always been pretty mediocre, but they do provide a nice starting base as well as building ideas/forms and many sets can be improved upon in various ways (which is part of the fun).  Building stuff from scratch is fun too, but so is following instructions to build something, especially sorting/organizing/collecting the parts and then seeing it all come together into a cohesive whole.  No sense limiting yer Lego fun to just one form/style.

Even stuff you build from scratch you can make own instructions for 'em via MLCAD:
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1522/multipleviews.gif

And of course make renders too:
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/3686/legosrenders.jpg

You can find/trade/buy fan made model instructions from others as well, so you're never just limited to Lego's stuff.  Lego also has some really awesome "Idea Books" they've done over the years, which include tons of neat looking models that were never produced as actual sets and they also include instructions for a lot of them as well.

Kinda pricey though if you want to buy them (with original sticker sheets):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lego-Idea-B...51047?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item27d1a190c7
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-Lego-2...51632?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item4ab698de70

You can download digital copies of them from various places, like nyah:
http://www.peeron.com/cgi-bin/invcgis/scans/250-1/?ct=1
http://www.peeron.com/cgi-bin/invcgis/scans/260-1/?ct=1

Although you don't get the stickers that way.  There's also sites like MOC Pages where people post pictures and so forth of their original Lego creations, which can give you tons of great ideas and concepts to work off of.

There's also 3rd party parts dealers, like Brick Arms and the like, which produce a lot of really neat, uber high quality parts.  They often cover parts that Lego won't, for example realistic/real world style guns, video game themes and such.  Be wary though, some outfits, especially the larger/commercial run outfits, like MegaBloks, produce VERY cheap grade alternatives which are often made with easily breakable/brittle low quality plastics and in turn often don't stick well/consistently, not to mention they discolor more easily and become very brittle when exposed to sunlight over the years.

You can even make your own parts if you've got enough time/effort/energy.  There's quite a number of fairly inexpensive plastic injection molding kits available, not to mention semi-cheap, consumer grade, 3D printers.

And even beyond all that there's LOTS of different building/creation styles you can use:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.305656186130867.98396.100000594643800

One of my favorites in that album is the Lego mosaics.  They're not too difficult to make and it's kind of like building a giant puzzle, which is loads of fun!  People have even created mini-software applications to help you quickly turn any picture/photo into a mosaic building plan/instruction set.

From sculptures, to mechs, to vehicles, to vignettes (or larger dioramas), to mosaics, to crafts, there's tons of different styles and forms out there to play with.

You can even just collect parts outright:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.399684353394716.116795.100000594643800

Or you can collect specific sets (a bit more expensive), or collect minifigure sets, or whatever else you like.

So like I said, don't limit yourself to just one form/perception, try and think outside yer comfort zone, try something new, something different.  Let yer imagination run amok!  It's fun to "think big" and imagine the near impossible too.  Even if it's going to take you forever and a day it's fun to take on overly large/huge construction projects that you know you'll be working on for at least the next decade or two:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.343703638992788.105654.100000594643800

Really fun stuffs!


----------



## kap (Apr 8, 2013)

It's interesting that they're developing new figure types, but I just really hate that, in order to make a quick buck off of these, they also have to go and make some lame kid's show to go with it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the figures from the original post, along with some of the other newer lego sets, are made as part of a marketing campaign with new shows that essentially are poorly animated cg'd lego figures running around with weapons.

But back to the original question, I do think it would be interesting to see customs of these. Not sure how well that would sell, though.



Azure said:


> any legos that arent these are bunko pieces of shit
> 
> who wants to build some kit robot when you can CREATE your own thing? isnt that they whole idea of legos? creativity? i must be old fashioned.



Well, I do like _some_ of the sets, like the Harry Potter ones from way back, but I do agree that I thought the main idea of legos was creativity and innovation. All the robotics stuff and the classic lego pieces were fantastic when I was learning about engineering, and I feel like those sorts of things were the most valuable products lego made.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 8, 2013)

It's really interesting how many functional elements are starting to appear outside the Technic line these days.  Back in the old days you almost never saw Technic beams/bricks and gears in regular Lego sets, but depending on the line, some of them take a more unified approach than others.  Still, for that 'classic' look the "Creator" line tends to focus more on bricks than functional aspects, and some of the things they can make with pieces from 10-20-30 years ago look just amazing.

As for designing your own Lego models, two of Lego's services these days are Pick-A-Brick and the Lego Digital Designer.  If you haven't tried the latter, you're really missing out.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 11, 2013)

I miss the classic Lego sets.  Lego Star Wars is and will always be my favorite Lego line, even though the new figures aren't as good as the older ones.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2013)

Mipsus said:


> Here's one of the new foxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could also pass as a squirrel. 

I really want the skunk and fox ones. x3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2013)

There's no word they're official though.  You may notice that none of the Chima figures so far have tails.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There's no word they're official though.  You may notice that none of the Chima figures so far have tails.



*looks at fox minifigure*

Do you mean that none of the sets released _so far_ have tails or that _all _have no tails?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 12, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> *looks at fox minifigure*
> 
> Do you mean that none of the sets released _so far_ have tails or that _all _have no tails?


Don't the crocodiles have tails?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Don't the crocodiles have tails?


Officially speaking, yes (you can see Cragger's in the TV series trailer), but the actual minifigures don't have them.  For practical reasons, I imagine. (Like how if you want to actually fit Eris in her flyer you need to detach her wingpieces.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> There's no word they're official though.  You may notice that none of the Chima figures so far have tails.



It is official. Look at brickpedia, and apparently that character was in the shitty tv show once :V


----------



## Not-a-DJ (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to bump a thread that's been inactive for almost a month, but LEGO uploaded a rather mind-melting promotional music/dance video for the theme this morning, and I thought you guys might get a kick out of it, provided you don't become physically ill.

[video=youtube;P1y-wu5c658]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1y-wu5c658[/video]

Yes, that is a terrible, random CGI dinosaur about 50 seconds in. I have no idea why it's there considering it looks terrible and there's no dinosaurs in the theme anywhere. And yes, the narrator in the intro does make some grammar mistakes. LEGO didn't make it directly, it seems, I think this Patman dance group did it on their own...Then LEGO saw it, and somehow thought it would be a great advertisement.

Oh, and one friend of mine pointed out that in the video thumbnail, it appears that the crocodile has his hand over his crotch while the eagle girl is staring at it. lolwut.


----------

